# Gas On Or Off?



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you leave your propane tanks on or off when you are towing? My DH always turns it off.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

MNoutbackers said:


> Do you leave your propane tanks on or off when you are towing? My DH always turns it off.


Off unless we are running the fridge.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We often have it onso the fridge will keep cool, but if you have to pull in to fuel up you would to wise to stop short and turn the propane off in my opinion.

Dallas


----------



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

We have left ours off in the past. This past Easter when we had a 12 plus hour drive and we opted to leave it on for the fridge. No problems with fuleing.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

On all the time. We keep our fridge running while traveling, so we have to keep the propane on all the time.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

ON all the time ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> ON all the time ...


x2


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ON all the time ...


x2








[/quote]

X3


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> ON all the time ...


x2








[/quote]

X3








[/quote]
X4


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

One of the first things I do when I get the camper home from storage and getting her prepared for a trip is to purge the LP lines of air. I do this with the all the lines including the frig prior to plugging her into shore power, thus insuring that the frig will continue to run after we unplug the shore power and are enroute to our destination. I have done this for several years with no problems.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Lynne in MD said:


> Do you leave your propane tanks on or off when you are towing? My DH always turns it off.


Off unless we are running the fridge.
[/quote]

Same here.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> ON all the time ...


x2








[/quote]

X3








[/quote]
X4








[/quote]
X5


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> ON all the time ...


x2








[/quote]

X3








[/quote]
X4








[/quote]
X5








[/quote]

x6


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

When towing it is on.....cause frig is on


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fully stocked from the time we dewinterize to when we winterize so it stays on, either plugged in or on gas when traveling or camping.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

ON!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Always on

X 7


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Depends on the distance - if we are close, we turn both off - for longer distances, we turn both on. However, after reading this post, we will probably just keep both on all the time!


----------

